# Earthquakes ?????



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi i have read that Vancouver is in a priorty earthquake zone and that experts predict that vancouver is long over due a huge earthquake??????????? Does anyone know any further information and to anyone who lives there do you ever feel tremmers/quakes?? thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Just Google Earthquakes Vancouver. Ther is plenty of information on earthquakes in the area.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The entire west coast of North, South and Central America is an earthquake zone - or, I guess, actually a whole series of earthquake zones.

I've lived in California and was there for the Loma Prieta quake in 1989. You get used to them. Building codes include consideration for the potential for quakes and usually the local phone books include a big section on the kinds of precautions you need to take. It's mostly common sense stuff like bolting tall bookshelves to the wall so they don't tip over in a quake. 

Everywhere I've lived there is some sort of dangerous local natural phenomenon. In the Midwestern US it was tornadoes, in the UK it can be either those big wind storms or some of the flooding like a couple years ago. Florida has its hurricanes. Dubai has dust storms. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

It is true, but building codes are designed for it and most housing is wood frame, the safest in a quake.


----------



## GillianF (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi - I also used to live in California, where we felt a lot of earthquakes, but I never felt one on my many visits to Vancouver.

If you want to see what is actually happening look at the USGS website - they have great real-time image of the Americas showing all the quakes over the last 7 days. Google Latest 'Earthquakes in the USA - Last 7 days' - you'll see most are in California as that's the most active fault area.


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

The fault near Vancouver is very different. It is a subduction fault. You won't get as many earthquakes as California, but when a big one occurs it will likely be over 8.0.


----------



## KnightInExile (Oct 13, 2009)

telcoman said:


> It is true, but building codes are designed for it and most housing is wood frame, the safest in a quake.


Really? How is wood safer in a quake than cement or metal? Just curious.


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

KnightInExile said:


> Really? How is wood safer in a quake than cement or metal? Just curious.


Wood frame houses flex and you don't have pieces of concrete or brick falling on you


----------



## KnightInExile (Oct 13, 2009)

telcoman said:


> Wood frame houses flex and you don't have pieces of concrete or brick falling on you


Got it! 

Also, I was wondering are there other areas in Canada that are immune to earthquakes like Toronto, Quebec, and Winnipeg?


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

KnightInExile said:


> Got it!
> 
> Also, I was wondering are there other areas in Canada that are immune to earthquakes like Toronto, Quebec, and Winnipeg?


Nowhere is immune, but the west coast in is the ring of fire so is at higher risk than elsewhere in Canada.


----------



## KnightInExile (Oct 13, 2009)

telcoman said:


> Nowhere is immune, but the west coast in is the ring of fire so is at higher risk than elsewhere in Canada.


What are the odds of an earthquake occuring within the central and east coast of Canada?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

KnightInExile said:


> What are the odds of an earthquake occuring within the central and east coast of Canada?


Not high.


----------

